# Giving Up Alcohol



## Copepod (Jan 11, 2014)

New thread started, in response to requests in 2 other threads:

Not sure how long we will last... 
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=43070

and

First Boozy Challenge 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=43155

I haven't joined the two threads, as it would be confusing who was replying to what.


----------



## runner (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks copepod.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 11, 2014)

You're welcome, runner. 

I can't set up a new section, like Weight Loss Group; only Administrator, Northerner, can do that, and he's not well just now, so not online as much as usual. However, that's an option to be be discussed when he's back on form.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Copepod I did wonder if only Northerner could do this.  Thanks very much for your help


----------



## AJLang (Jan 11, 2014)

OK to get this started since January 1st I haven't had any alcohol om five days

TOTAL DAYS WITHOUT ALCOHOL = 5 DAYS

Who else would like to add to the running total?  I will update mine in a week


----------



## runner (Jan 11, 2014)

In 2014 I've had 3 alcohol -free days so far.

This makes the 2014 Group Alcohol-Free days so far:

8 alcohol free days!

do you think we will make 365 between us all?


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 11, 2014)

Well done to all those taking part.  I'm not planning to add my alcohol-free days because days when I do have a drink are outnumbered about 30-1 by those when I don't.  I could have done with something like this when I was going from 2-1 the other way!    Good luck to everyone.


----------



## zuludog (Jan 11, 2014)

To remind you. I'm trying to go for a year without alcohol, so that means 11 days so far

If you put 'a year without alcohol' into Google you'll find some interesting accounts


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hubby is sitting right now having just poured himself a wee vodka with ice and water. It's not bothering me at all and I thought it would 

alcohol free days = 11


----------



## zuludog (Jan 11, 2014)

Like a lot of things, once you've made the decision, actually doing it is fairly easy. Get yer mind straight, and the rest will follow


----------



## runner (Jan 11, 2014)

With CZuludog and Cat that makes:

30 alcohol free days so far!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 13, 2014)

zuludog said:


> Like a lot of things, once you've made the decision, actually doing it is fairly easy. Get yer mind straight, and the rest will follow



Thanks for the advice zd. You're right. So I got my mind straight today, and didn't reach for the wine as soon as I got in from work. Had a cuppa instead. And that was after an hour with a bunch of screaming five-year-olds. 

So add one more booze-free day to the total, runner.


----------



## zuludog (Jan 13, 2014)

As we know, a cup of tea was, and still is, the traditional British cure - all. I wonder if it's only since the relative cost of alcohol has come down that it has tended to be replaced by a slug of Scotch or something.

Congratulations!


----------



## runner (Jan 14, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Thanks for the advice zd. You're right. So I got my mind straight today, and didn't reach for the wine as soon as I got in from work. Had a cuppa instead. And that was after an hour with a bunch of screaming five-year-olds.
> 
> So add one more booze-free day to the total, runner.



31 alcohol free days so far!


----------



## Pete H (Jan 14, 2014)

Keep up the good work.. If I can do it you guys can... Best thing I ever did, and my wallet says the same


----------



## Copepod (Jan 14, 2014)

zuludog said:


> As we know, a cup of tea was, and still is, the traditional British cure - all. I wonder if it's only since the relative cost of alcohol has come down that it has tended to be replaced by a slug of Scotch or something.
> 
> Congratulations!



There's a recent news story about an Open University study that revealed one of the keys to a long and happy relationship is making tea for each other. Various news outlets have highlighted various aspects, such as homosexual (happier) / heterosexual, childless (happier) / with children etc. 

see http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-be-gay-or-childless-or-make-tea-9057349.html


----------



## Donald (Jan 14, 2014)

I have been alcohol  free since mid 2001 have not missed it.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 17, 2014)

I've had one alcohol free day in the last week

32ALCOHOL FREE DAYS SO FAE

Who else would like to add to the total?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2014)

AJLang said:


> I've had one alcohol free day in the last week
> 
> 32ALCOHOL FREE DAYS SO FAE
> 
> Who else would like to add to the total?



Well, even though it was largely enforced by circumstances, I think I ought to add my 17 days to the total!  (not including the 4 days in December also alcohol-free!)

49 ALCOHOL FREE DAYS SO FAR!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 17, 2014)

Well done Northerner I have to admit that I cheated because my alcohol free night this week was when I was in hospital


----------



## Bloden (Jan 17, 2014)

Tuesday to Friday booze free - four more days from me - that makes 53!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 17, 2014)

Well done Bloden


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 17, 2014)

Another 6 alcohol free days for me so that's a total of 59 days....woohoo!  I have come down with a cold today too so a wee hot toddie would have been lovely, but no I will soldier on


----------



## AJLang (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow Cat you are doing brilliantly. Well done I hope that your cold is better soon


----------



## Bloden (Jan 17, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Well done Bloden



Oh, thanks. To be honest, it's quite an achievement for me, so I'm pretty chuffed


----------



## AJLang (Jan 17, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Oh, thanks. To be honest, it's quite an achievement for me, so I'm pretty chuffed



I'm pressing the like button


----------



## Cleo (Jan 18, 2014)

Can pregnant ladies jump on the bandwagon as well ? 
168 booze free days


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 18, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Wow Cat you are doing brilliantly. Well done I hope that your cold is better soon



Thanks Amanda, I was feeling very happy yesterday when I realised I am more than halfway through my Dryathalon  It's certainly made me think differently about alcohol. My cold is brewing nicely now, I wasn't feeling best last night so I was in bed by 10.50pm.......me in bed at that time and on a Friday too  I've been up and around since 8am and feel like a bus has hit me then reversed back over me I ache everywhere and even my muscles are sore, I have the headache from hell and am feeling quite sick. Other than that everything else is tickety boo  

And Cleo I don't see why you can't be in this too. I know of some people who have had the very odd glass of wine whilst pregnant. Better not to of course and you've done brilliantly


----------



## Highlander (Jan 18, 2014)

There are certain plesures in life that are really not worth giving up and the odd dram or glass of wine are two of these.   Drinking in moderation is not bad and can in fact be good for you.   I just love a good Malt Whisky and have just got a lovely bottle of Glen Spey - quite rare and very enjoyable.

Best of luck to all who are trying to cut down.

Cheers


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 18, 2014)

Highlander said:


> There are certain plesures in life that are really not worth giving up and the odd dram or glass of wine are two of these.   Drinking in moderation is not bad and can in fact be good for you.   I just love a good Malt Whisky and have just got a lovely bottle of Glen Spey - quite rare and very enjoyable.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are trying to cut down.
> 
> Cheers



My favourite malt Highlander is Dalwhinnie. I'm hoping that someone buys me a bottle of it later this year for my 50th


----------



## Cleo (Jan 18, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> And Cleo I don't see why you can't be in this too. I know of some people who have had the very odd glass of wine whilst pregnant. Better not to of course and you've done brilliantly



many thanks Cat ! x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2014)

Cleo said:


> Can pregnant ladies jump on the bandwagon as well ?
> 168 booze free days



Of course! We're counting from January 1st though, so I will add in 17 days for you (so not including today as not yet over - not that I think you will suddenly lapse!) 

Current total is therefore:

76 Alcohol-free days!


----------



## runner (Jan 18, 2014)

Only 1 day this week,  that makes:

77 ALCOHOL FREE DAYS SO FAR![/QUOTE]


----------



## pav (Jan 18, 2014)

Up until xmas it would of been 25 years + since having alcohol, this year had about ten pints of larger, now back on the alcohol free zone.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 18, 2014)

pav said:


> Up until xmas it would of been 25 years + since having alcohol, this year had about ten pints of larger, now back on the alcohol free zone.



So Pav shall we add 17 alcohol free days to the total for you for the seventeen days that have been completed so far this year?


----------



## AJLang (Jan 18, 2014)

Cleo said:


> Can pregnant ladies jump on the bandwagon as well ?
> 168 booze free days



Welcomt to the thread Cleo and well done on contributing to the total


----------



## pav (Jan 19, 2014)

AJLang said:


> So Pav shall we add 17 alcohol free days to the total for you for the seventeen days that have been completed so far this year?



Better make it 2 Sue  had my last pint on Thurs, spoilt a long run of a alcohol free zone.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 20, 2014)

Highlander said:


> There are certain plesures in life that are really not worth giving up and the odd dram or glass of wine are two of these.   Drinking in moderation is not bad and can in fact be good for you.   I just love a good Malt Whisky and have just got a lovely bottle of Glen Spey - quite rare and very enjoyable.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are trying to cut down.
> 
> Cheers



Please don't encourage me to drink! It took me three months of beating myself up to stop!!! I agree that drinking in moderation is fab, but for a recovering p**s-head like me, it's pretty much impossible.

Btw love your dog photo.


----------



## zuludog (Jan 20, 2014)

Went shopping this morning. A local supermarket was selling off the last of their Christmas stocks, including a selection of malt whisky.
I wasn't so much tempted as just interested, so it looks like my change in attitude or priorities is still OK. Saved some money too, as they were all in the range ?18 to ?27 a bottle.

Not had a drink since New Year's Eve, so that's 20 days


----------



## Copepod (Jan 20, 2014)

Perhaps not wholly in the spirit of this thread, but bear in mind I live alone, so don't drink at home, except when I have visitors. On Saturday night, I drove 150 miles, arriving at race boss's house about 9pm, as arranged, to collect key to go and lay out my sleeping mat & bag in office, ready for being on site at 7am to set up a trail race in a park. However, boss said they had a bed in loft, so I spent the evening with him and his wife, both of whom I've known from a few races a year for about 5 years, often camping on site, further from office, meeting their cats and dogs for first time, having a beer (can of bitter chosen over bottle of lager, all surplus after Christmas / New Year) and green tea, then early night ahead of race. Girls were in bed when I arrived, but came with mum to set up and run baggage store. Another 2 similar races this winter, then spring & summer cycle sportives, half marathons and triathlons. There are times when a beer with friends is just right


----------



## AJLang (Jan 20, 2014)

I think this is in the spirit of the thread Copepod because it's about alcohol in moderation.  I was going to have alcohol free days because it's very easy in the evening to slip into the habit of having those extra glasses of wine. However with my recent diagnoses that would be stupid so my OH is making sure that I don't have more than 2 125 ml glasses of wine.....because he doesn't want to call an ambulance if more wine makes my heart go haywire I will note though  that the recent heart diagnoses coincidentally coincided with me having alcohol free days so I'm not convinced that there is a link with my heart and alcohol but I won't take any chances


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2014)

I have the best part of a bottle of Port and a nearly full bottle of Southern Comfort in the house, left over from Christmas. Normally, they wouldn't last long, but even though I am largely recovered from my illness I haven't yet succumbed to temptation. I have been pretty close a couple of times over the weekend though!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 21, 2014)

zuludog said:


> Went shopping this morning. A local supermarket was selling off the last of their Christmas stocks, including a selection of malt whisky.
> I wasn't so much tempted as just interested, so it looks like my change in attitude or priorities is still OK. Saved some money too, as they were all in the range ?18 to ?27 a bottle.
> 
> Not had a drink since New Year's Eve, so that's 20 days



Well done, zd! Keep up the good work.


----------



## runner (Jan 21, 2014)

pav said:


> Better make it 2 Sue  had my last pint on Thurs, spoilt a long run of a alcohol free zone.



Not quite sure where we are with the total, but will add your to Pav - well done!

79 ALCOHOL FREE DAYS SO FAR!


----------



## runner (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh dear, are we petering out?

I have 1 day from lat week to add to total:

80 ALCOHOL FREE DAYS SO FAR!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm still on the wagon. You can add last week for me. That's 87 days in total.


----------



## runner (Jan 27, 2014)

Bloden said:


> I'm still on the wagon. You can add last week for me. That's 87 days in total.



Nice one Bloden!


----------



## zuludog (Jan 27, 2014)

I wasn't going to post here till 1st February, but to counter the idea that we're petering out  I can tell you that I haven't had a drink since New Year's Eve, so that's 27 days from me.

See how that affects the total; but I think we counted in some days from me the last time I posted. 
Not sure how this counting thing works


----------



## Bloden (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice work, zd.

Thanks, runner.


----------



## zuludog (Feb 1, 2014)

YES!  A month without alcohol


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2014)

zuludog said:


> YES!  A month without alcohol



Brilliant! Well done!  I'm not sure where we stand with the total either, but I have managed 27 out of 31 days (although the first 15 saw me drinking virtually nothing, let alone alcohol ) I think it's helped me to get out of a cycle of bingeing, which I have always had a tendency to do, plus it has undoubtedly saved me money


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 1, 2014)

Well done to everyone who managed to get through January with either no alcohol or a reduced volume.  There were a couple of times where my trolley started to veer towards the wine aisle, but I managed to control the steering.  I kept two thoughts in mind: empty calories and empty purse!


----------



## runner (Feb 1, 2014)

Well done you all!  I had 3 alcohol free days this week, but I've no idea where we are with the running total. we started counting from 1st January.

I'll try and work it all out later today!


----------



## AJLang (Feb 1, 2014)

Well done everyone who has avoided alcohol for a few or more days. I think you are doing brilliantly


----------



## Julia (Feb 1, 2014)

You lot inspired me and too have not had a drink since 2013! Unfortunately I am working (and on-call) all weekend so can't even have any this weekend! But well done to everyone and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2014)

Julia said:


> You lot inspired me and too have not had a drink since 2013! Unfortunately I am working (and on-call) all weekend so can't even have any this weekend! But well done to everyone and thanks for the inspiration.



Well done Julia!


----------



## runner (Feb 1, 2014)

*Amended total*

Hi all,

Well I've been back through the posts and done some sums.  We'd already added some days in from Zuludog (11) and Northerner (17), so with Julia's 31, my 3 days and the balance of Zuludog's and Northerner's, that makes a grand total of:

151 ALCOHOL FREE DAYS SO FAR!

If you would like to keep a running total, it would help to give a weekly update/update since last one.

Lee-lee, I didn't add any for you as you stated at the beginning that you wouldn't be adding to the total as the non outweigh the alcohol days!  If you change your mind, please let us know.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2014)

runner said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well I've been back through the posts and done some sums.  We'd already added some days in from Zuludog (11) and Northerner (17), so with Julia's 31, my 3 days and the balance of Zuludog's and Northerner's, that makes a grand total of:
> 
> ...



Thanks for totting it up runner


----------



## zuludog (Feb 1, 2014)

I went out and celebrated - I love avocados, bought three and pigged myself in one go!

Although I've given up booze I still go into pubs and have blackcurrant & soda, and once I had a low alcohol lager because the fizzy drinks machine had broken. And of course in Wetherspoons you can have tea or coffee with no bother
I'm also discovering local cafes instead of having a pub lunch

I haven't kept a proper record or done the maths, but I've noticed that the cost of my shopping is definitely less.

Runner - I'm hoping to stay dry for another 11 months, so you can assume my weekly total is seven. If I weaken I'll let you know


----------



## runner (Feb 1, 2014)

zuludog said:


> I went out and celebrated - I love avocados, bought three and pigged myself in one go!
> 
> Although I've given up booze I still go into pubs and have blackcurrant & soda, and once I had a low alcohol lager because the fizzy drinks machine had broken. And of course in Wetherspoons you can have tea or coffee with no bother
> I'm also discovering local cafes instead of having a pub lunch
> ...



MMMmmm love avocados too - specially a half one with crumbled stilton in the middle, put under the grill until cheese is bubbling, or cold with Ranchero cheese dressing in the middle!

LOl, will do Zulu!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2014)

*Dry January may not have been as good for your health as you thought*

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...d-for-your-health-as-you-thought-9101177.html

It's the moderation that I find difficult though!


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 1, 2014)

Northerner said:


> It's the moderation that I find difficult though!



I agree - abstention is easier for me because the first few sips disable my off switch!


----------



## runner (Feb 1, 2014)

Northerner said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...d-for-your-health-as-you-thought-9101177.html
> 
> It's the moderation that I find difficult though!



Me too!  That's why I feel it's still a good idea to give the old liver a holiday.  Nice news about beer, but problem is, it has lots of calories!


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 1, 2014)

I've just checked any posts I've made on this thread. So since my last post I've had a further 14 alcohol free days. My Dryathalon for Cancer Research has finished now. I didn't touch a drop of alcohol for all of January.  I'm pretty proud of myself really. Giving up alcohol was so much easier than I thought, though the first Friday in January I'd have killed for a nice wee vodka and tonic. As the time went on it was the last thing on my mind. It has certainly changed the way I think about drinking, a hard day at the office is no longer a reason for me to come home and have a couple of drinks. I'm going to restrict myself from now on to just drinking on Saturdays. Hubby was also very complimentary to me this morning and saying I had done so well. He's away out just now to pick up dinner for us and a little drink too. I'm going to savour that first vodka and tonic tonight.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2014)

Well done Cat! That's a great achievement, and I think it is true, it's a good enough period of abstention to make you realise you don't really need it in your life. Hope your little treat tonight is all the better for being a more special occasion!


----------



## Bloden (Feb 2, 2014)

Well done everyone! I've also been booze-free all week - so that's 7 more days to add to the total. 

As for the Independent article, moderation's great, except of course when have no self-control like me! 

Keep up the good work


----------



## runner (Feb 6, 2014)

Well done bloden and Cat, that makes:

172 ALCOHOL FREE DAYS SO FAR!


----------



## Bloden (Feb 8, 2014)

How's everyone done this week? It's a month on Sunday since I stopped drinking, so I'm going to mark the event with a little treat (not sure what yet). 
The benefits of not drinking for me are too numerous to list - the most important benefit is that I'm finally taking care of myself properly. 
What benefits has everyone else found by stopping or cutting down?


----------



## runner (Feb 8, 2014)

That's great and very positive Bloden.  I'll add your 7 and 7 from Zuludog, plus only 1 from me this week.

187 ALCOHOL FREE DAYS SO FAR!

I haven't bought any alcohol since Christmas - just finishing up some homemade and Christmas gifts etc. I am on the whole drinking less when I do drink too. I do notice I sleep better during the night, but have more trouble getting off to sleep when I don't drink.  Also feel livelier in the morning.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2014)

Bloden said:


> How's everyone done this week? It's a month on Sunday since I stopped drinking, so I'm going to mark the event with a little treat (not sure what yet).
> The benefits of not drinking for me are too numerous to list - the most important benefit is that I'm finally taking care of myself properly.
> What benefits has everyone else found by stopping or cutting down?



I've got another 5 days to add, just been polishing off my Christmas/New Year drinks so they can't tempt me any more (yes, I know that means I gave in to temptation! 

I'm generally feeling a lot healthier, I sleep better, my levels are better, and it's saving me money (or, rather, I am spending what little money I have on better things, like Kindle books! )

192 ALCOHOL FREE DAYS SO FAR!


----------



## runner (Feb 8, 2014)

Well done Northey


----------



## zuludog (Feb 8, 2014)

Still dry all this year. I have beer, wine, and whisky unopened since Christmas.
Called in at Wetherspoons yesterday and had their burger & drink meal offer, but had coffee instead of beer.
Been to pubs with friends and stuck to blackcurrant & soda; much to everyone's amusement I've started taking a long spoon to stir it up.

Benefits?  I don't have a car so I carry all my shopping; the bags are lighter as I don't have to carry bottles and cans. Conversely, for the same weight of shopping I can carry more food, so I don't have to go as often
However the main benefit is my cost of living. I haven't worked out any proper budgets or accounts, but I can tell that my shopping costs are much less.

Haven't noticed much difference in the ability to get off to sleep at night, but I think the booze free sleep is somehow better quality or calmer; a feeling I can't quite describe


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2014)

Great to hear ZD  I definitely think quality of sleep is better without the booze, so it will probably be benefiting in ways you don't even realise


----------



## Bloden (Feb 8, 2014)

Well done everyone! Celebrating one dry month with a takeaway pizza.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## zuludog (Feb 8, 2014)

Bloden - and a bottle of cheap red wine?!


----------



## Bloden (Feb 8, 2014)

No, no wine. I'm in it for the long haul like you.
A nice bottle of sparkling mineral water!


----------



## runner (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh dear, are we fizzling out?  I'm guilty for not posting for last few weeks, so will will add my 5 days and 21 each for bloden and Zuludog  =

239 ALCOHOL FREE DAYS SO FAR!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm back to this  Four days alcohol free


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2014)

AJLang said:


> I'm back to this  Four days alcohol free



Well done, I'll join you - I am currently 8 days alcohol-free


----------



## Bloden (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah, I could do with going drink-free for a while! Well done you two.


----------



## zuludog (Aug 30, 2014)

I'd forgotten about this thread, let's see if we can keep it active

I agree that an occasional drink is OK, and that there's nothing wrong with moderate drinking. And that's the problem you see - 'moderate'. I can't just stop at one. I'll leave the rest to your imagination
So it's easier for me simply not to; it's also an interesting test of myself

That means I haven't had a drink since 31st December 2013, and I fully intend to carry on till 1st January 2015
I always intended that this would just be a year's abstinence, and I'm looking forward to a nice meal with red wine on New Year's Day, but not desperately so. Perhaps by then I will have learned some control


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Yeah, I could do with going drink-free for a while! Well done you two.



It makes such a difference to me: yesterday my BP was 91/60, resting heart rate 49 and BG readings through the day of 5.1, 4.7, 5.1 and 5.7, plus I sleep much better!


----------



## Bloden (Aug 30, 2014)

zuludog said:


> I'd forgotten about this thread, let's see if we can keep it active
> 
> I agree that an occasional drink is OK, and that there's nothing wrong with moderate drinking. And that's the problem you see - 'moderate'. I can't just stop at one. I'll leave the rest to your imagination
> So it's easier for me simply not to; it's also an interesting test of myself
> ...



Well done, Zuludog!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you Northerner and Bloden Well done Zuludog and Northerner


----------



## bill hopkinson (Aug 30, 2014)

My mother was brain damaged because of alcohol abuse, and spent 10 years in a nursing home as a result. It gives me an inbuilt red flag about abuse.

I keep alcohol low. One bottle of red wine per week maximum.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2014)

14 days and ne'er a drop has passed my lips!  Feeling much healthier because of it


----------



## AJLang (Sep 5, 2014)

Well done Alan


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Well done Alan



Thanks Amanda  Temptation has been there (usually boredom triggered!), but I resisted


----------



## AJLang (Sep 5, 2014)

I think you are doing brilliantly Alan...far better than me


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 5, 2014)

I haven't made any definite decision to give up alcohol, but it dawned on me a few months ago that I had fallen into having alcohol every weekend. Specifically Bacardi and coke, my favourite tipple these days.  I used to get it just sometimes when I fancied it, a 2 litre bottle of coke will just about last a weekend.  But "when I fancied it" had become every single weekend!  I could do with losing some weight, and also it dawned on me how easily I could end up drinking every single day, so thought I would try and get it not more than one weekend in the month.  Just cutting down a bit shouldn't be too hard and can only do me good. And surprisingly I'm not really missing it!  I do get bored of drinking water, but have discovered sugar free pink lemonade when I need something else, it's very refreshing.  I bought it for my daughter once and now drink more of it than she does!  (The pink one has much more of a sharp lemony zing than white lemonade, I don't just buy it for the colour!)

Although it's my birthday soon and my parents are calling in for a day next week, so might fall off the wagon briefly then


----------

